# Nailers 16 gauge or 18 gauge ?



## Hexar (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I am planning to buy a nailer to finish my windows installation project. I am not a professional, just a hobbyist doing home renos. 

currently, Canadian Tire has a 16 gauge gun for sale, from $200 to $80.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...craft%2B2-in.%2BFinish%2BNailer.jsp?locale=en 

I am planning to use the gun to frame the window trim/jam extension stuff, and may need it to nail the exterior door/window trim (those 2" wide about 1" thick trim).

It seems 18 gauge is too small for exterior door trim? But will 16 gauge too big for interior window trim?

Thanks!


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

why not take a look at the 15 gauge?
i've used it extensively for light trim such as door and window casings, frame and panel, crown molding, etc...

i probably would not use it to hang a door with, but anything else it's great.

i have the hitachi 15g angled finish nailer.

good luck.


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

I use an 18 gauge to nail trim to jambs, then a 15 ga around the outer perimeter of the trim to attach to walls. 

If you can afford it, buy 1 of each. It sucks when you try to attach trim to jambs with a 15 or 16 ga nailer and shank a nail through a jamb.


----------

